
Show HN: I'm building a cool Tower Defense game to be released soon - atum47
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Kca25guzSo
======
atum47
I've been also posting GIFs on each update, if you don't want to watch the
video.

[https://twitter.com/victorqribeiro/status/129158940021278720...](https://twitter.com/victorqribeiro/status/1291589400212787200)

But on the video I talk about the level generator

